# Obama or McCain



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

*Obama or McCain*​
Obama715.91%McCain3170.45%Undecided511.36%Other12.27%


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Just curious to see who people are thinking of voting for at this stage of the game.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Two to one at this point in time. Us ******** must want to continue clinging to our guns.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think Ryan voted twice! J/K. LOL


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

I was surprised to see any votes for obama


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

pintailtim said:


> I was surprised to see any votes for obama


I keep thinking about that country song "I'm still a guy". The words about guys lining up to be neutered and feminized but he still has a gun in his truck keep going through my mind when I think about Obamas line about clinging to guns. Well I have a gun in my truck, and I vote NOBAMA.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I dunno man we could send our great black leader to Afrika and he could ask them to join the modern world. He would get beat down like a flower in a hurricane.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bgunit68 said:


> I think Ryan voted twice! J/K. LOL


:lol:

no luck man! But it is interesting that there are more level headed people on here than I thought 

It should give all you fire breathing R's pause to consider that this place insn't entirely right leaning as you think it is...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Ryan some of your buddys are nervous, even they dont like the smell of Obama :lol:

Some Hill Dems won't endorse Obama

Ryan Grim
Thu Jun 12, 5:06 AM ET

The presidential race may be topic A, B and C in Washington these days, but some people are just too busy to think about it - particularly, it seems, centrist Democrats from conservative districts, who aren't exactly eager to align themselves with Sen. Barack Obama.

Rep. Travis Childers, elected just weeks ago in a Mississippi special election, hasn't endorsed anyone in the presidential race yet. "We have had our head down at work, trying to get our feet on the ground up here," said Childers' chief of staff, Brad Morris. "The presidential politics just has not been on our mind."

Rep. Heath Shuler, a freshman Democrat from right-leaning North Carolina, has also been too busy to endorse. After Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton carried his district in the North Carolina primary, Shuler said he would cast his superdelegate vote for her at the Democratic convention.

Now that Clinton is out of the race? "We've gone back to his work up there in the House," said Shuler spokesman Andrew Whalen. "We're not really too focused on the presidential [race]."

Centrist Democrats aren't the only ones cautious about embracing their party's presumptive nominee. Neither Sen. Chuck Hagel (R-Neb.) nor Rep. Ron Paul (R-Texas) has endorsed Sen. John McCain, and a lot of GOP members will spend the fall trying to put distance between themselves and President Bush.

But with the media focused for a moment on Democratic defections - Rep. Dan Boren, a Democrat from a conservative Oklahoma district, told The Associated Press on Tuesday that he won't be endorsing Obama - the GOP is enjoying the show.

National Republican Congressional Committee spokesman Ken Spain said that Democrats who don't endorse Obama "wrongly believe that by disassociating themselves from Obama that they can escape any criticism or comparison in terms of their liberal positions on issues like their shared support for government-run health care and massive tax hikes."

The NRCC identified five such Democrats in a statement distributed Tuesday.

One of them, Kansas Rep. Nancy Boyda, has since decided to endorse Obama. Another, Ohio Rep. Charlie Wilson, had done so a few days before the statement went out - which is to say, only after Clinton announced that she was suspending her campaign.

Responding to the news of Boren's non-endorsement, Obama spokesman Tommy Vietor noted in an e-mail that "Obama has a long history of working across the aisle to get things done and ... he's worked with some of the most conservative members - including Congressman Boren's Republican colleague from Oklahoma, [Sen.] Tom Coburn."

"Obviously this primary process was long and highly competitive, but we're confident that the party will come together to beat John McCain," he added.

But Boren isn't the only congressional Democrat who won't be endorsing Obama.

A spokesman for Rep. Tim Mahoney (D-Fla.) told Politico on Thursday that Mahoney will remain neutral. So will Rep. Jim Marshall, a Democrat in a conservative Georgia district. Marshall didn't endorse Sen. John F. Kerry (D-Mass.) in 2004, and he won't endorse anyone this year, either. "Jim, as a rule, doesn't get involved in other people's campaigns," said spokesman Doug Moore.

Louisiana Democratic Rep. Charlie Melancon has yet to endorse Obama. Until Thursday, neither had newly elected Louisiana Rep. Don Cazayoux. "Since coming to office, it has been Rep. Cazayoux's position to let the presidential primary process play out, which it has," said Cazayoux spokesman Lewis Lowe. "Now that Sen. Obama is the presumptive nominee, Rep. Cazayoux looks forward to working with him to improve the economy and increase access to quality health care for all Americans."

Rep. Artur Davis (D-Ala.), a longtime Obama backer, said that he harbors no ill will for Democrats who stay on the sidelines.

"People's responsibility, first and foremost, is to get reelected," Davis said.

"I defer to any member's judgment on what they need to do," he added. "They're all loyal Democrats who vote with Democrats on a range of issues."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the funniest part of that article is the claim that the dispicable RHINO Chuck Hagel is a Republican :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It should give all you fire breathing R's pause


Now Ryan, for an educated man that's not very observant. :wink: Who are the fire breathing R's on here. I don't see very many at all. Many don't like McCain. If they were fire breathing R's they would be all for McCain. I think your confusing partisanship with personal convictions. There are many strong conservatives on here, but don't come close to displaying the partisan allegiance we see with liberals.
Fire breathing democrats yes, fire breathing republicans no. It very tough to accept McCain. Some can not do it, because they are not partisan enough. I am surprised there are democrats partisan enough to accept a self admitted gun control advocate. A gun control advocate is a person who would punish the innocent for the crimes of the guilty.

Ryan, what your witnessing is not an endorsement of McCain by conservatives on this site, but a resistance to Obama. If you really like Obama your perspective can hide that. My stand is that McCain is a poor choice and Obama is absolutely terrible. It's like a choice between diabetes and cancer. I'll take diabetes every time.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> It's like a choice between diabetes and cancer. I'll take diabetes every time.


or like a good drunk or a blow to the head, they both hurt but I would probably rather drink my pain.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

seriously ryan, why are you voting for obama?


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

Posted: Thu Jun 12, 2008 10:28 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote: 
I am surprised there are democrats partisan enough to accept a self admitted gun control advocate. A gun control advocate is a person who would punish the innocent for the crimes of the guilty.

Ryan, what your witnessing is not an endorsement of McCain by conservatives on this site, but a resistance to Obama. If you really like Obama your perspective can hide that. My stand is that McCain is a poor choice and Obama is absolutely terrible. It's like a choice between diabetes and cancer. I'll take diabetes every time.

EXACTLY
_________________


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

NO bama!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I still need to see who they pick for VP's, cause chances are niether will survive one term.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

if mccain chooses Bloomberg, i might just not vote at all! that guy is dangerous, almost as dangerous as Obama!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> seriously ryan, why are you voting for obama?


When I get a moment away from work, I'll take some time to write a longer comprehensive answer...

time is short, work is hetic, and I just got back from 3 days of 102+ temps w/ strep.

I have 1100 emails, and 3 must complete by EOD tasks to do first....

Then I'll come back and play longer.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

undecided


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> if mccain chooses Bloomberg, i might just not vote at all! that guy is dangerous, almost as dangerous as Obama!


Ya, that's nearly as bad as Obama picking pastor Wright. Bloomberg is an anti gun extremist. If he picks Bloomberg we will all wish Hillary did get the presidency.


----------

